# Hyderabad or Bangalore Opportunity for US Lawyer



## craine55 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I am currently a law student here in the US and will be finishing my degree in May of 2015. I have experience in criminal and tax law so far, working in the State prosecutors office while in school dealing with fraud primarily, and will be with the IRS. 

My intentions are to settle permanently in India after I finish my degree and am looking to create the necessary contacts and/or opportunities I can take over next summer to help me line up a job before I settle there. I am looking in Hyderabad or Bangalore, but would be open to other areas, depending on the opportunity. I am aware foreign lawyers cannot "practice law" in India, but law degrees provide a wide range of career ventures, so I am not particularly only looking for a position for a lawyer. 

I realize it will be some time before I finish up my law degree, but these days it takes some time to get a decent position anywhere and I will be able to work temporarily with a company before I come permanently over my breaks. That is my plan anyway. I will be in India in December/January coming up and will also be there next summer for a few months. If anyone has any suggestions, information, or knows of companies that hire US citizens with law degrees or in similar brackets, I would greatly appreciate the help. Please contact me directly for more details, questions, etc. 

Thank you!

Chelsea


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

I know someone


----------

